# Bár (co, kde, kdy)



## Enquiring Mind

Narazil jsem na slovo “bár“ (bár co, bár kde, bár kdy) ale častěji v slovenštině než v češtině ve smyslu *lec*cos, co*koliv* atd. Jde o regionalismus? Dovedete si představit, že “bár co", "bár kde", "bár kdy“ použije hovorově třeba rodilý Pražan?    

"... Jako mladej sem taky *bár kde* prolézal kolem vody když mamka byla v obchodě, tak sem vzal nohy na ramena a procházel sem břehy všech revírů v okolí BV ..." (source: 
mrk.cz)

"Abyste si *bár co* nemysleli, tož takové pěkné to bývalo dycky, aj když došly děcka a starostí byla plná hlava." (source: borsicane.cz [.doc Word document])

Každý člověk se na forum rád zapojí do různých aktivit, a *bár kdy* se zapojí i do pomoci jiným, i když vás nezná, ale to je samozřejmost. (source agroman.bloger.cz)

Můžete se k tomu někdo vyjádřit? Thanks in advance!


----------



## francisgranada

V (dnešnej) slovenčine sa podľa mňa používa skôr "bárs" než "bár" (_bárs kedy, bárs kde _...). Takže moja doplňujúca otázka: existuje alebo historicky/regionálne je doložený v češtine aj tvar "bárs"?


----------



## kelt

V češtině jsem se s tím nikdy nesetkal.

Uvedeným příkladům bych, obávám se, nerozuměl.


----------



## bibax

V češtině jsem se s tím (pravděpodobně) ještě nesetkal. Bár znám jen ze slovenštiny a také z maďarštiny (bárki = kdokoli, bármi = cokoli, bárhol = kdekoli; samotné bár znamená ač/ačkoli, a také bar). V maďarštině má nejasný původ, možná i slovanský (slovinsky markak = jakkoli, marsikaj = ledasco/-který; "stric Google razkril marsikaj").

Podle Machkova etymologického slovníku bár- (bárs-) proniklo ze slovenštiny na Moravu (až ke Kyjovu, Boršice jsou blízko): bárjak = jakkoli, barzgdo = kdokoli.


----------



## Hrdlodus

Neznám.Kontext bych pochopil.


----------



## Spikaly

Toto slovo používala hodně baletka Bíba Brodská a politik Karel Baxa.


----------



## George1992

Slovíčko znám a občas používám. Su Moravák. 

Nevím jestli je to "Bar co" nebo "Bár co". Říkám to s krátkým "a". 

"Bars" ani "Bárs" jsem neslyšel. Možná "Bars kdo"/"Bárs kdo". To mi zní líp než "Bar/Bár kdo", ale nejsem si vůbec jistý.


----------



## francisgranada

bibax said:


> V maďarštině má nejasný původ, možná i slovanský (slovinsky markak = jakkoli, marsikaj = ledasco/-který; "stric Google razkril marsikaj").


Podľa Zaiczovho etym. slovníku maď.  _bár _pochádza zo slova _bátor _(viď napr. _ámbátor _ > _ámbár_).


----------



## Spikaly

Pro prospěch lidí, kteří se učí česky, je nutno dodat, že Bár je také druhý pád množného čísla od Bára, což je domácká podoba jména Barbora.

Příklad:

Bylo tam hodně Bár. - Bylo tam hodně Barbor. - Bylo tam hodně osob ženského pohlaví, které se jmenovaly Barbora.


----------



## Karel Tahal

slovo bar (v tom významu, jak ho znají všichni) se také někdy vyslovuje s dlouhým á, přikladem je text písničky Máma má rýmu

Mamina byla včera pařit s náma
potkala na báru jednoho pána


----------

